# Best tattoo ever???



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)




----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2013)

That is really good!


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

Arnies?


----------



## lucs (Apr 8, 2011)

impresive


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

That is awesome.


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

I really like bio-mechanical tattoos. That one is very well done.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

That is pretty good TBH, wonder what you could do with an arm ?


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2013)

dont know if its the same guy but bez at triplesix studios takes some beating


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

I thought this was pretty good


----------



## shauny13 (Sep 24, 2012)

i always liked this one.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)




----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

pugster said:


> dont know if its the same guy but bez at triplesix studios takes some beating


Awesome detail, but if its meant to look like Heath ledger it's not perfect... Still pretty amazing though!


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)




----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

TG123 said:


> I thought this was pretty good


Thats scary, I don't think its nice.. but must mean allot to who ever has it


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

dbaird said:


> View attachment 106387


That looks like the same guy, I think he is Russian, name is roman or something???

Pretty amazing drawing let alone in skin with permanent ink...


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

TG123 said:


> I thought this was pretty good


she looks dead


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

always loved this one


----------



## Mighty Sparrow (Apr 10, 2011)

Meehow @ No Regrets in Cheltenham takes some beating when it comes to real life tattoos.

http://www.noregretsstudios.co.uk/tattoo-artists/meehow/#/


----------



## Destiny1 (Dec 20, 2012)




----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Ben_Dover said:


> That looks like the same guy, I think he is Russian, name is roman or something???
> 
> Pretty amazing drawing let alone in skin with permanent ink...


Panel angel, dunno where I got roman from...

Google his work, awesome!!


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Awesome tattoo, very good artist there !!


----------



## Daggaz (Apr 28, 2012)

thats going to be my back piece.


----------



## Lukeg (Mar 6, 2011)

Niko hurtado ... hopefully this attachment will work...


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

dbaird said:


> Thats scary, I don't think its nice.. but must mean allot to who ever has it


That's what I thought


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

Lukeg said:


> Niko hurtado ... hopefully this attachment will work...


That's unreal


----------



## chandelierman (Jan 12, 2011)

Uk_mb said:


> she looks dead


LoL "she looks dead"........in loving memory gives a clue :laugh:


----------



## Lukeg (Mar 6, 2011)

Chris86 said:


> That's unreal


The guy is incredible ... his colour work is top notch

Hes number 2 on the list of artists id like to be inked by

Preceeded by tim hendricks and followed by sarah fabel


----------



## lambrettalad (May 3, 2012)

http://www.facebook.com/skinsainestudios.lowestoft/photos_stream

This is a mate of mine who I went to art school with, his working is pretty amazing.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Destiny1 said:


> View attachment 106390


any ideas of cost anyone?


----------



## Lukeg (Mar 6, 2011)

saxondale said:


> any ideas of cost anyone?


Depends where you went ... thats a good 5/6 hours at least I wouldve thought ... £60 an hour is pretty average


----------



## BBaddict (Dec 2, 2008)

Milky said:


> View attachment 106385


haha this is the best one!


----------



## Destiny1 (Dec 20, 2012)

200 hundred outline 400 shading mate


----------



## MNR (Jun 2, 2011)

Not to sure on the image but the actual skill that has gone into that.


----------



## LuLuJJ (Jan 15, 2012)

TG123 said:


> I thought this was pretty good


That's terrible!! The artist sucks!


----------



## Lukeg (Mar 6, 2011)

MNR said:


> Not to sure on the image but the actual skill that has gone into that.


Another nikko hurtado piece!


----------



## K1NGCA1N (Aug 24, 2012)

TG123 said:


> I thought this was pretty good


In loving me mong??!! Sorry mate hope thats not your tattoo, it's fvcking shocking!!


----------



## MNR (Jun 2, 2011)

I've not got any tattoos. Was just looking around for some ideas. Is he a big deal in tattooing then I take it?


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

TG123 said:


> I thought this was pretty good


I'd be gutted if i wanted a portrait done and it turned out like that. When having a portrait you got to go to the best and that is fcukin shocking


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

what???

i paid £700 for that tattoo :sad:


----------



## LOCUST (May 4, 2006)

Mine. Along the same lines.


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

Ben_Dover said:


> Panel angel, dunno where I got roman from...
> 
> Google his work, awesome!!


Pawel Angel* ;-)

A lot of the best artists seem to be from Eastern Europe. I know Poland has a few ****hot artists too!


----------



## Lukeg (Mar 6, 2011)

LOCUST said:


> Mine. Along the same lines.
> View attachment 106455


Nice wallpaper!


----------



## loftus (Mar 9, 2012)

im lovinG that ohlin calf work its sweet i may get some cyborg arm pieces done on my guns sometime..i got some work that i am well pleased with done in marmaris and only around £30 an hour to..


----------



## Stephenj (May 19, 2012)

Took me a few minutes to work out your tattoo LOCUST, don't think the pic does it any favours but it just looks like a hairy shoulder. Lol.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

LOCUST said:


> Mine. Along the same lines.
> View attachment 106455


What is it mate?


----------



## jon1 (Jul 19, 2012)




----------



## LOCUST (May 4, 2006)

R0BLET said:


> What is it mate?


It's the muscle fibres but it's in a drawing like way. Hard to explain.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Marilyn Monroe


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

LOCUST said:


> It's the muscle fibres but it's in a drawing like way. Hard to explain.


Ah, I see. Tapatalk doesn't do it justice then!


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

Raptor said:


> Marilyn Monroe


bet you would still shag it


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

jake87 said:


> bet you would still shag it hayden


He'd dry hump the fcuk out of that armpit :lol:


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

I am looking for some ideas, I do like the koi and lotus japanese style stuff. Not the most original but I have seen some amazing designs. I thought about a mayan one but it might mean something to some dodgy god and I could go to hell for it.


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

Raptor said:


> Marilyn Monroe


lol

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2256641/Teenager-left-Marilyn-Monroe-design-like-blow-sex-doll-50-session.html?ICO=most_read_module


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

dbaird said:


> lol
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2256641/Teenager-left-Marilyn-Monroe-design-like-blow-sex-doll-50-session.html?ICO=most_read_module


Don't see why she's getting emotional, what did she expect when he was about to tattoo her sat on a sofa? I'd be going for a blood test see if a caught something..smh reporting him to the police and £50 :lol:


----------



## Del Boy 01 (Dec 19, 2012)

LOCUST said:


> Mine. Along the same lines.
> View attachment 106455


Are you gonna get it done as a full sleeve. I saw someone a while back with one and it was boss!


----------



## sockie (Jul 1, 2012)

num num num,who likes fish.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Think anus tats will catch on lol


----------



## LOCUST (May 4, 2006)

efcsmith21 said:


> Are you gonna get it done as a full sleeve. I saw someone a while back with one and it was boss!


I'm getting the inside done soon. I dought I'd go lower than my elbow with it.


----------



## Lukeg (Mar 6, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> Think anus tats will catch on lol


Haha shes clearly smashed!

Have you seen the octopus anal tattoo?


----------



## Del Boy 01 (Dec 19, 2012)

LOCUST said:


> I'm getting the inside done soon. I dought I'd go lower than my elbow with it.


Looks really good, exceptional detail!


----------



## rb79 (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)

rb79 said:


>


nice... but i wouldn't have balls to do it :whistling:


----------



## H U N T E R (Nov 12, 2012)

rb79 said:


>


That's insane holy fcuk!


----------



## VanillaFace (Aug 15, 2012)

Uk_mb said:


> she looks dead


Hmmm I think its a dead ringer of her...


----------



## VanillaFace (Aug 15, 2012)

Lukeg said:


> Haha shes clearly smashed!
> 
> Have you seen the octopus anal tattoo?


Your a [email protected], I just googled octopus anal tattoos and saw a live octopus coming out of someone's hole. Actually want to gauge my eyes out and erase my memory


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

VanillaFace said:


> Your a [email protected], I just googled octopus anal tattoos and saw a live octopus coming out of someone's hole. Actually want to gauge my eyes out and erase my memory


how did it get up there :confused1:


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

VanillaFace said:


> Your a [email protected], I just googled octopus anal tattoos and saw a live octopus coming out of someone's hole. Actually want to gauge my eyes out and erase my memory


googling now!!! :devil2:


----------



## Lukeg (Mar 6, 2011)

VanillaFace said:


> Your a [email protected], I just googled octopus anal tattoos and saw a live octopus coming out of someone's hole. Actually want to gauge my eyes out and erase my memory


Hahaha its incredible!!

Theres the c0ck one too... with the dragon on the entire c0ck, balls and ars3!!


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

my god there is a whole fetish site about having sex with an octopus!


----------



## Lukeg (Mar 6, 2011)

dbaird said:


> my god there is a whole fetish site about having sex with an octopus!


I think thats a topic for a new thread!!


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

Lukeg said:


> I think thats a topic for a new thread!!


seriously grim!


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)

nsfw warning :huh: I can't believe people do that s***


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

sockie said:


> View attachment 106506
> num num num,who likes fish.


Seen some tattoos in my time with going to tattoo conventions and seen a lot done with body parts but never seen one like that and the work is good too


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

jake87 said:


> bet you would still shag it


 :lol: :laugh: :lol: :laugh:


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

Raptor said:


> Marilyn Monroe


Showed this my girlfriend yesterday and she's just noticed in the sun that it says the teenager that had the tattoo is suing the tattooist that did it. Lol


----------



## SILV3RBACK (Jun 23, 2012)

Milky said:


> View attachment 106385


That is AMAZING!!!


----------



## Bulk1 (Apr 12, 2007)

another Bio one you might like to go with the leg..


----------



## Bulk1 (Apr 12, 2007)

On a side note.. my own fave tat has to be this one.. this is one lucky guy to own this work of art.


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

Bulk1 said:


> another Bio one you might like to go with the leg..


One I was debating for a while


----------



## LuLuJJ (Jan 15, 2012)

Don't know who did the work.. Wouldn't have it myself but I think this artist is very talented!


----------



## Bulk1 (Apr 12, 2007)

Another one I like the look of.. :thumbup1:


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Bulk1 said:


> On a side note.. my own fave tat has to be this one.. this is one lucky guy to own this work of art.


That must have taken an eternity to do!! Awesome though.


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Mine is the best


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

misshayley said:


> Mine is the best


Next joke ...

Only joking its anaxung


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Uk_mb said:


> Next joke ...
> 
> Only joking its anaxung


Mines beautiful <3


----------

